# Quest Bread Recipe



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone else here love quest bars? I've been using their bars for awhile and just recently started following on instagram. They post neat recipes you can do with their bars and one interesting one I found is bread. Yes, you can make quest bread with high protein. Not the healthiest recipe but definitely suitable for cheat day! Enjoy.

*Ingredients for Bread*

1 1/3 cups of Quest Vanilla Milkshake Protein Powder

1 bar Cinnamon Roll Quest Bar

1 tablespoon Baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

4 tablespoons granulated zero-calorie sweetener

2/3 cup unsweetened almond milk

1/3 cup coconut oil

1 teaspoon xanthan gum

1 teaspoon cinnamon

2 1/2 eggs or egg whites

*EGG WASH INGREDIENTS*

2 eggs

1 teaspoon zero-calorie sweetener

1/4 cup unsweetened almond milk

*VANILLA SYRUP INGREDIENTS*

1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk

1/3 cup Quest Vanilla Milkshake Protein Powder

1 teaspoon zero-calorie sweetener

Directions to cook

*BREAD*

Preheat over to 300F

In a medium microwave-safe bowl, heat unwrapped Cinnamon Roll Quest Bar for 10 seconds

Blend Remaining Bread Ingredients to make dough.

Transfer dough to a 9 by 4 pan and bake for 30 minutes, or until an inserted tooth pick comes out clean.

Remove and let cool.

*EGGWASH*

In a pie pan, mix together unsweetened almond milk, Quest Vanilla Milkshake Protein Powder, and zero-calorie sweetener.

*TOPPING*

Preheat oven to 350F

Break Apple Pie Quest Bars into small pieces, and place on a nonstick baking sheet.

Bake the bar pieces in a blender, pulse bar to a crumble.

*TOASTING*

Slice bread and dip each side into egg wash.

In nonstick pan or skillet, on medium heat, pan fry each side of egg-washed until golden brown.

*Assembly*

Plate toasted bread, and drizzle vanilla syrup over French toast.

Sprinkle on Quest Apple pie topping and serve!! Prep: 20 minutes Cook: 50mins

1 servings

Calories 140

Protein 16g

Fat 7g

Net carb 2g

Fiber 3g


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it not really sweet?


----------

